# Maps



## Ras (Feb 3, 2019)

I?m pretty sure the answer is no, but is there a way to sell or discard unwanted maps? I?m never going to use most of these junk maps and would like to be shed of them (without insta-clearing them).


----------



## joelmm (Feb 5, 2019)

I would be nice but for the moment I think it is not possible.


----------



## Nougat (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm already past the maps thing too, so I have a bunch in my inventory as well. I guess they'll add the feature in the future though!


----------



## Biyaya (Feb 10, 2019)

I don't think you can throw them away. I just would click on Blathers to make the exclamation point disappear whenever it shows up. It's not too much trouble.

On another note: I didn't really read the news about maps; I skimmed. So, I didn't realise that I had been paying 1k per roll rather than per map. So, whoops! I'm out of bells. I just wanted the leaf tickets at the end of the goal list.


----------



## LaBlue0314 (Feb 13, 2019)

I fell for it once, got totally ripped off and broke.  But, fortunately, I was able to recoup most of my bells back, but it cost me a few of those green bills (forget at the moment what they are called).


----------

